#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Каким все является" Лама Оле Нидал

## Поляков

Вышла книга Ламы Оле Нидала "Каким все является" 

М.: Эксмо, 2012
60 x 84 1/16, 4000 экз., 208 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с немецкого Вагида Рагимова, Александры Фукс

Лама Оле Нидал представляет современному читателю буддизм — древнейшую и самую загадочную из трех мировых религий. Основы буддийской философии, медитационные техники и полезный стиль жизни описываются живым и образным языком, что делает эту книгу увлекательным и доступным учебником для всех, кто хотел бы получить наиболее полное представление о буддизме.

Для широкого круга читателей и всех, кто увлекается буддизмом и духовным саморазвитием.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/4500

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Это что-то новое или

http://www.koob.ru/lama_ole_nydahl/k...se_yavlyaetsia

----------


## Eternal Jew

Издательство "ЭКСМО" купило права на переиздание всех ранее выпускавшихся книг ламы Оле. Они будут выходить в однотипных обложках (с супером), с одинаковым оформлением. В том числе - и не переиздававшаяся аж с 1994 г. "Верхом на тигре" (продолжение автобиографической "Открытие Алмазного Пути").

----------

Поляков (04.03.2012)

----------


## Иван

"Верхом на тигре" бы купил.В центре АП в моем городе нет ее.В электронной версии вроде тоже нет.

----------


## Eternal Jew

ОЧЕНЬ скоро будет, возможно даже в марте. Во-всяком случае, так обещали на встрече с ламой Оле во время презентации "Книги о любви"

"Верхом на тигре" и в самом деле очень интересная, плюс - огромное количество исторических фотографий; если их отретушируют или добавят цветные (как это сделали в новом переиздании "Открытия Алмазного пути"; там в середине издания целая вкладка на мелованной бумаге с цветными изображениями) - вообще будет чудесно.

В электронном виде "Верхом на тигре" есть в сети, но сканированная не до конца. Да и нет особого смысла ее искать.

Если Лиза Лёлина сподобится ее заказать - периодически заходите вот сюда: http://dharma.ru и смотрите, появилась или нет.  Ну и сюда заглядывайте: http://www.buddhism.ru/shop/bookshops.php

----------


## Нико

По-моему, раньше книга эта называлась "Каким всё является на самом деле". Поправьте, если не так.

----------


## Нико

А "Книга о любви" -- она о чём? А, уже глянула ссылку. Поняла. Полезная, должно быть.

----------


## Антип Байда

> По-моему, раньше книга эта называлась "Каким всё является на самом деле". Поправьте, если не так.


А вторая книга раньше называлась, вроде "Amorenomicon". Поправьте, если не так.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> По-моему, раньше книга эта называлась "Каким всё является на самом деле".


Да.




> А "Книга о любви" -- она о чём?


О любви.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По-моему, раньше книга эта называлась "Каким всё является на самом деле". Поправьте, если не так.


The Way Things Are: A living Approach to Buddhism for today's world называется эта книга.

----------


## Сергей Хос

На английском книга называется The Way Things Are, и русский перевод названия, кроме того, что он совершенно нелеп с точки зрения норм языка, еще и искажает смысл.
Потому что "Are" - это не "являться", а "быть". А с учетом того, что в буддизме это термины с противоположным значением, получается полное безобразие.

----------

Liza Lyolina (03.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (03.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

То есть как бы если проанализировать обвёртку, то как бы парадокс...

Каким всё является... 
Является, значит ЕСТЬ, то что есть, есть вечно... Но к тому что понастоящему есть нельзя применить слово "каким...", можно конечно но я незнаю какими качествами того что Есть можно наполнить целую книгу...

В любом случае сразу видно что книга не для Йогинов, как мы, но для обычных смертных, поэтому любые насмешки и критики как минимум глупо смотряться... Тоже самое что смеяться над азбукой... 
А Оле Нидалу очень низкий поклон, ибо рассуждать на глубокие вещи с Йогинами куда проще чем объяснить азы обычному человеку. Что самое интересное то что однажды Йогин перечтёт азбуку, и первой буквы ему станет достаточно чтобы выбросить чётки...

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта

----------

Aion (04.03.2012), Joy (05.03.2012)

----------

